# Waxstock 26th July 2015



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just posted on their facebook page, defo going this year as I've never been 👍


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Daughters birthday weekend again, wish they'd move it a week. Missed all now.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

loved it last year, not sure if i can go this year as the date is the same date my first child is due!


----------



## 1587ant (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you know when tickets go on sale?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Daughters birthday weekend again, wish they'd move it a week. Missed all now.


If they move it a week it may interfere with somebody else, what ever date they chose it wont suit everybody.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

smifeune said:


> loved it last year, not sure if i can go this year as the date is the same date my first child is due!


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Buzzing already I am


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I was in two minds whether to go or not last year but I feel that I have a bit more knowledge to play with now so will be making a day of it for sure.

Just got to save up a small fortune to spend there by the sounds of it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Buzzing already I am


Not voting for your shed to be on display this year


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll be there again.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Not voting for your shed to be on display this year


Don't then 👸


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd like to go this year, never been before


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hopefully can go this year never been yet and hope to grab a few bargins


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on going this year, got permission to go too :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Better too ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice little road trip from Essex again :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

h13ulk said:


> Better too ask for forgiveness than permission


Oh i have that covered, i'll have not long got married and been back off honeymoon for a week, so everything will be good in that respect :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm hoping to get time off this year as never been!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be there if I can get the old girl finished in time


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Im definitely going again this year as I had a great day at the last one with all the
nice people that was there I picked up some good tips and techniques and not to 
say I spent a small fortune.

The one thing im going to do this year is stop over as it was a long day for me 
and my son (9yrs old)


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice one - date is in the diary and hotel has been booked.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Where is it being held ?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Coventry again,the Ricoh Arena


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Where is it being held ?


Ricoh arena Coventry.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't bloody wait for this, the best show of the year for me by a country mile, which incidentally is longer than a city mile ..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> If they move it a week it may interfere with somebody else, what ever date they chose it wont suit everybody.


No but if it varied from year to year it would help everyone.:thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Never been. But got it in the diary. :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

anyone going up Saturday night to have a few sherbets?? and by a few I mean a good few...lots...

ok ill start again

anyone going on Saturday night to get completely hammered??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> anyone going up Saturday night to have a few sherbets?? and by a few I mean a good few...lots...
> 
> ok ill start again
> 
> anyone going on Saturday night to get completely hammered??


I will be

Hopefully I can spunk less money on roulette and more on drinks :lol:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Daughters birthday weekend again, wish they'd move it a week. Missed all now.


Bring her along, tell her it's her birthday treat.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll be there, i might even get a t-shirt made up with PantyPoos on it!

I had assumed that waxstock was arranged and setup by detailingworld, but i'm now thinking that's not the case. Can anyone confirm if it is the same people who run this forum that setup waxstock?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I'll be there, i might even get a t-shirt made up with PantyPoos on it!
> 
> I had assumed that waxstock was arranged and setup by detailingworld, but i'm now thinking that's not the case. Can anyone confirm if it is the same people who run this forum that setup waxstock?


It's not the admin, no

It's dodo juice and jonnyopolis (clean and shiny)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

pantypoos said:


> Bring her along, tell her it's her birthday treat.


They do like helping when I'm doing the cars in the warmer weather but that would be pushing it a bit:lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

and remember out of county rules apply to those out of county


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Will be there with my peoples.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmm, will my restored R5GTT make it there...


...and back? :car:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Will be my first time also, cant wait!!:thumb:

I better get saving now


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Not voting for your shed to be on display this year





Kimo73 said:


> Don't then 👸


Dw bbz, I'll vote you for you 😘
I'll let you buy me a drink in the De Vere, for my birthday on the Thurs 😛


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll be there for sure 3rd time in a row.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be attending again... Was great to catch up with old friends & acquaintances last time. 

I think my Mrs is more excited than me at the moment. Already demanding me to book the hotel!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be waiting to see if we get special rates at the hotel again


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> I'll be waiting to see if we get special rates at the hotel again


I know i'm holding off!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be attending for the first time this year.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

In Cornwall on holiday, damm cant make it again


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Payday on the 25th.. Brilliant!! 

I will be there!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I might have to pop along this year


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Disappointed it wasn't announced here first


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't live too far from Coventry so just need tickets for the even't, I am a new member on the forum. Are we informed on the forum when the tickets are for sale and where to order them from, would very much like to go.

Rick


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Jag 63 said:


> I don't live too far from Coventry so just need tickets for the even't, I am a new member on the forum. Are we informed on the forum when the tickets are for sale and where to order them from, would very much like to go.
> 
> Rick


The WAXSTOCK section will be brought further up the "Forum Home page" soon, and yes, we will have full details


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I wonder what traders will be there this year?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not likely to be going as will be in South Africa with work the week before and wont get back till the Saturday morning...and I will be spending some time with my wife and little boy.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't wait. Taken the new BEAST.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Couldn't go last year, so this year is the one!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not missing this. Loved it last year, brilliant.


----------



## Turbochargedave (Jun 9, 2014)

I only live down the road. So will be there for sure!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Will defenetly be going this year  loved it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Will definitely be there!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Can somebody explain what is this show about?Is it to show off shiney cars?or what?If i go im not sure what to expect lol.

E.g..you go to a car show...you expect to see great cars....
but as much as i like looking after my car...im not sure what wax stock is all about.What can i expect to see?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Can somebody explain what is this show about?Is it to show off shiney cars?or what?If i go im not sure what to expect lol.
> 
> E.g..you go to a car show...you expect to see great cars....
> 
> but as much as i like looking after my car...im not sure what wax stock is all about.What can i expect to see?


You can expect to spend a lot of money if you like buying detailing goodies. See a fair amount of nice cars too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there anything like super cars/sports cars/classics?
Obviosly they will be stands  but anything else that goes on there thats worth going for?

I might go as its only 40 minutes away from me anyway, i just got a feeling il go there and just expecting to see clean cars which you get at any car show lol.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Just waiting for the tickets to go on sale now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mr.t said:


> Is there anything like super cars/sports cars/classics?
> Obviosly they will be stands  but anything else that goes on there thats worth going for?
> 
> I might go as its only 40 minutes away from me anyway, i just got a feeling il go there and just expecting to see clean cars which you get at any car show lol.


Have a look in the Waxstock section on here...


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll be there, will be my first waxstock.
Used to live in Cov for my sins, so can catch up with them too.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

We will be there with our trade stand again  it was great to put names to faces last year


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shopnshine said:


> We will be there with our trade stand again  it was great to put names to faces last year


Maybe your drunk gf will be there again :lol:


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha yes lol


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

This year is the first one ever i will be attending,I tried to go to last years one but life got in the way,so i'm really looking forward to going this time,roll on July:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will be there again this year. Preferred the Peterborough venue but wouldn't miss it anywhere!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Just discovered I have a family wedding that weekend. Gutted!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> Just discovered I have a family wedding that weekend. Gutted!


Seriously, you are blowing off an annual recurring car show, just so you can be a part of a once-in-a-lifetime special day. I just don't understand some people's priorities


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Seriously, you are blowing off an annual recurring car show, just so you can be a part of a once-in-a-lifetime special day. I just don't understand some people's priorities


:lol::lol: nothing is set in stone yet ...


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance. Is it at the Ricoh Arena again this year? I've never been before and as it is only a few junctions down the M1 I thought I'd make the journey this year.

How much are tickets? 

Thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

The Ricoh was really good last year, lighting was abit poor and I'm guessing we will have to work around the rugby and football. 

The tickets if I recall was around £10-£16. I saved loads of money there. May consider going again for when the new car or new cars come later in the year  I'm hoping nanolex will be there again


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish the tickets would hurry up and go on sale, then can book the hotel too 😁😁


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

When do the tickets go on sale? Just asking as with work atm I can only check on here late at night and dunno if they are likely to go very quickly and I'll miss out.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You have plenty of time.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> The Ricoh was really good last year, lighting was abit poor and I'm guessing we will have to work around the rugby and football.
> 
> The tickets if I recall was around £10-£16. I saved loads of money there. May consider going again for when the new car or new cars come later in the year  I'm hoping nanolex will be there again


And what car would that be.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm well up for it this year  couldn't last year as my daughter was born 2 days before haha


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Last year was great but I agree the lighting wasn't great so hope they improve that this year.

Having gone to many shows last year I have decided this year it's only going to be one I'm attending and that's waxstock it was honestly the only show last year I really enjoyed and I came away with what I wanted and it didn't cost me the earth to get there unlike others I attended


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Geordieexile said:


> Just discovered I have a family wedding that weekend. Gutted!


I'm sure if you put word out amongst the male members of the party, the groom could swing it and you could have the reception at the Hotel next door to the arena....

Bish, Bosh, everyone is happy....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I loved the atmosphere and lighting at the Ricoh tbh

Much better than pboro


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've not been before put planning to go to this years event all being well


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

thing for me was, I found it a little, dare i say it...small...

I know it's growing bigger yearly and there are a lot of traders there. but for me travelling from East Sussex, it wasn't massive like it had been portrayed... that being said, i spent a lot of money, and met a few peeps...

I'd like to see a thread for DW Name Tags and you pay a £1 or £5 with a lanyard and you pick them up on collection... this way you can spot peoples usernames and know who they are... plus, half the people I spoke to I forgot to ask their name and username anyway :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> thing for me was, I found it a little, dare i say it...small...
> 
> I know it's growing bigger yearly and there are a lot of traders there. but for me travelling from East Sussex, it wasn't massive like it had been portrayed... that being said, i spent a lot of money, and met a few peeps...
> 
> I'd like to see a thread for DW Name Tags and you pay a £1 or £5 with a lanyard and you pick them up on collection... this way you can spot peoples usernames and know who they are... plus, half the people I spoke to I forgot to ask their name and username anyway :lol:


Worst idea ever

Don't want people knowing who I am :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Stop being a keyboard warrior then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Stop being a keyboard warrior then :lol: :lol:


I say in real life what I say in here ahahaha


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm hoping someone us going to get ratted with me on the Saturday night

If I'm not sick it will be a waste


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hoping to go this year, only down the motorway for me if at Coventry.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. Although I wonder, who chooses the cars entered into the Show & Shine Comp?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ isn't it the same judges ? I thought it was last year.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Although I wonder, who chooses the cars entered into the Show & Shine Comp?


Top 10 or the arrive and shine.

Top 10 is picked by DW members n arrive and shine is open to first 200 cars approximately on show day.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Brigham1806 said:


> Top 10 or the arrive and shine.
> 
> Top 10 is picked by DW members n arrive and shine is open to first 200 cars approximately on show day.


Top 10. Do people see the cars? How are they chosen?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Top 10. Do people see the cars? How are they chosen?


Top 16 are voted for on here from all applications

Then on the day they are judged to see the top 3

Arrive and shine is as it says on the tin and all judged on the day, it's meant to be the first to enter who get in the hall at the bottom end


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So top 16, voted for on here. Does anyone go to see the cars or is it just photos?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> So top 16, voted for on here. Does anyone go to see the cars or is it just photos?


Photos then you see them on the day when they're proffesionally judged


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Photos then you see them on the day when they're proffesionally judged


Right. But surely by the time they are in the Top 16 it's too late. If my car was number 17 on that list and I saw some of the cars that were there last year I would be ****ed off.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Everything is looked at as well! 
Saw a couple of people going around checking out the cars and they have a rather long check list


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Right. But surely by the time they are in the Top 16 it's too late. If my car was number 17 on that list and I saw some of the cars that were there last year I would be ****ed off.


Well that's up to the voters isn't it haha


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Well that's up to the voters isn't it haha


Photos can hide a lot is my point


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Everything is looked at as well!
> Saw a couple of people going around checking out the cars and they have a rather long check list


Yeah some of the things they look at were like 'wow who even does that'

:lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Photos can hide a lot is my point


They can

And they did last year

At least I took good honest unedited photos of mine


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> They can
> 
> And they did last year
> 
> At least I took good honest unedited photos of mine


Good 

But maybe someone should preview the cars before they get to Waxstock? Plenty of professional Detailers on here.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

"sorry, although you got voted in, your car is **** so don't bother coming"

May not go down too well :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> "sorry, although you got voted in, your car is **** so don't bother coming"
> 
> May not go down too well :lol:


Should that matter? Waxstock should be the pinnacle of detailing. I could have entered my car on the day with no prep and it would have been just as good as a couple there.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok let's see.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Should that matter? Waxstock should be the pinnacle of detailing. I could have entered my car on the day with no prep and it would have been just as good as a couple there.


Should have entered then lol

Tbf no one else has commented on the system :/


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Should have entered then lol
> 
> Tbf no one else has commented on the system :/


I've spoken to a few people offline and on Facebook about it. There were some great cars in the Top 16, but there was also some bad ones.


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

Granted that not all the cars where 100% perfect. I know mine wasn't, but it is the only place where concourse and daily drives go up against one another and is actually judged fairly. 

I do understand your point as if you've entered the show and got into the top 16 then you would expect the paint work to be on the money. But I'm not sure how the current voting system could be changed and I havent really thought about it to be honest.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the problem is doing it by photos alone. You can't always see defects in photos, especially from a distance.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a show for amateurs as well as pros 

If pros go round judging before hand then it'll just be full of hand picked pro cleaned or garage queens and no daily driven owned by amateurs or weekenders


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I personally enjoyed seeing the daily drivers there.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Bartl said:


> I personally enjoyed seeing the daily drivers there.


I agree, daily drivers are good, I'm not suggesting it should be limited to garage queens. But swirls and dirt are as simple as that. Regardless of the car they should be free from those if entered.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> I agree, daily drivers are good, I'm not suggesting it should be limited to garage queens. But swirls and dirt are as simple as that. Regardless of the car they should be free from those if entered.


Agreed.I do hope that this year we don't have a repeat of last year.It is a Detailing show,so it should be judged on preparation and presentation in regard to Detailing.It's not a car show,or at least i didn't think it was,if i want to see badly prepared,swirled,dirty cars,i can go to any number of car shows and see that.The winning car,IMO,should represent a standard that Detailers acknowledge and aspire to,and i am sorry,but that didn't happen last year.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm already preparing my wallet for the trauma it will receive on the day.Mind you it should be used to taking a bashing, the missus does enough of that. 

It will be nice to put names to faces, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

waxy said:


> Agreed.I do hope that this year we don't have a repeat of last year.It is a Detailing show,so it should be judged on preparation and presentation in regard to Detailing.It's not a car show,or at least i didn't think it was,if i want to see badly prepared,swirled,dirty cars,i can go to any number of car shows and see that.The winning car,IMO,should represent a standard that Detailers acknowledge and aspire to,and i am sorry,but that didn't happen last year.


Did not think my winning car was that bad last year


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

When are the tickets for this going on sale ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ShaunaFTW said:


> When are the tickets for this going on sale ?


Will be announced in due course i suspect...


----------



## dubant07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed will be travelling up for it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cortinajim said:


> Did not think my winning car was that bad last year


Ok. Was that your rolls last year.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

1587ant said:


> Do you know when tickets go on sale?


We should have the ticket sales up and running in the next few weeks and the tickets (Wristbands) will go out about 4 weeks before the show.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dougnorwich said:


> anyone going up Saturday night to have a few sherbets?? and by a few I mean a good few...lots...
> 
> ok ill start again
> 
> anyone going on Saturday night to get completely hammered??


Ill be there from Friday (but I have to be LOL! Setting everything up for you lot on Sunday) If you can find me come say hello Saturday night I will be somewhere around the Casino...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

pantypoos said:


> I'll be there, i might even get a t-shirt made up with PantyPoos on it!
> 
> I had assumed that waxstock was arranged and setup by detailingworld, but i'm now thinking that's not the case. Can anyone confirm if it is the same people who run this forum that setup waxstock?


Hey Mr PP,

Its myself and Dom and pj from Dodo Juice that run the Waxstock Show.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo73 said:


> I'll be waiting to see if we get special rates at the hotel again


The special rates for the hotel should be live in the next week or so.

Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

20vKarlos said:


> The WAXSTOCK section will be brought further up the "Forum Home page" soon, and yes, we will have full details


I will be moving the section back up in the next week. I have a Waxstock meeting on Thursday and will have a timeline for entries to the Top 16 shortly after that.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Zetec-al said:


> I wonder what traders will be there this year?


Judging by the interest already - It will be ALOT 

We generally announce the list a couple of months before the show.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Although I wonder, who chooses the cars entered into the Show & Shine Comp?


Do you mean Show and Shine or Top 16?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Good
> 
> But maybe someone should preview the cars before they get to Waxstock? Plenty of professional Detailers on here.





Puntoboy said:


> I've spoken to a few people offline and on Facebook about it. There were some great cars in the Top 16, but there was also some bad ones.





Kimo73 said:


> It's a show for amateurs as well as pros
> 
> If pros go round judging before hand then it'll just be full of hand picked pro cleaned or garage queens and no daily driven owned by amateurs or weekenders


We have tried to make it as fair as possible. The trouble for us is that we only have the photos to go on for the entries that you guys vote on.

We have been talking about what we "could" do this year. The cars should be the best cars in the country and detailed to perfection by the guys entering, I agree that on a personal note I felt there was one of two cars that werent potentially up to the standard of the photos submitted.

Its a difficult place to be. We want you guys to enter and we dont want to put people off entering and as I said above we are talking about how we can refine it so we have the best vehicles in the country at Waxstock.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Will people who buy their tickets in advance get a free Waxstock sticker this year? I've heard this was the case in previous years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The special rates for the hotel should be live in the next week or so.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled.


Good stuff. I've provisionally reserved a room at the same Premier Inn I stayed at last year, but if there's a good price on a room at the Ricoh, I'll switch. Just need to know soon before I miss out on the cheap Premier Inn prices.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Starburst said:


> Will people who buy their tickets in advance get a free Waxstock sticker this year? I've heard this was the case in previous years.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If so, it will come in the post with your ticket..


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Kev. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Starburst said:


> Will people who buy their tickets in advance get a free Waxstock sticker this year? I've heard this was the case in previous years.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All will be announced over the next couple of weeks but I would say right now there is a good chance


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooooh I can't wait, thanks Johnny!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Week leading up to it booked off work, full week of relaxing


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Weekend off work sorted last month, Tickets booked last week, Ricoh hotel booked today, see you in the casino/bar 😁


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Weekend off work sorted last month, Tickets booked last week, Ricoh hotel booked today, see you in the casino/bar 😁


Ffs

Y u book hotel


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Ffs
> 
> Y u book hotel


Mrs wants a day in covy on the sat, saves driving up Sun morning so can make a weekend of it


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Are the tickets for sale already?


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

hobbs182 said:


> Mrs wants a day in covy on the sat, saves driving up Sun morning so can make a weekend of it


I hope you aren't expecting much?! Lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Mrs wants a day in covy on the sat, saves driving up Sun morning so can make a weekend of it


That means ill have to socialise with you -.-



saul said:


> Are the tickets for sale already?


Yup


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

APS said:


> I hope you aren't expecting much?! Lol


I'm not, but got a feeling she may want her moneys worth in shopping FML lol



Kimo73 said:


> That means ill have to socialise with you


 Nah I don't even know you


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

The hotel discount code only seems to work for the Sunday night (online booking anyhow) 
If I phone/email would I get the discount for Saturday night?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

saul said:


> Are the tickets for sale already?


On their website mate.

I think I will just buy on the day as it only saves £1.50 buying in advance, not really worth it for me although you do get a free sticker!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RichieM said:


> The hotel discount code only seems to work for the Sunday night (online booking anyhow)
> If I phone/email would I get the discount for Saturday night?


Yeah phoning works


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Bought mine....


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

RichieM said:


> If I phone/email would I get the discount for Saturday night?


One way to find out - ring them


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Ticket bought - just musing whether to move my hotel booking from the Premier Inn to the Ricoh. Who else is staying at the Ricoh, and anyone staying at the Premier Inn?

Little disappointed that there has been almost no official update posts on the show posted to DW.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Ticket bought - just musing whether to move my hotel booking from the Premier Inn to the Ricoh. Who else is staying at the Ricoh, and anyone staying at the Premier Inn?
> 
> Little disappointed that there has been almost no official update posts on the show posted to DW.


I'm in the Ricoh again. Less to stumble home after a few whiskeys :lol:

Yeah I thought that too, no official announcement so a lot of people are still wondering if it's actually confirmed or not


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Ticket ordered. Must book a ricoh room now


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep I'm there!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I Will try from the netherlands...with Some friends from here 2


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Will be my first time at Waxstock this year.

My wife wants to go but will be 8 months pregnant, any midwives going?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

simmysouth said:


> Will be my first time at Waxstock this year.
> 
> My wife wants to go but will be 8 months pregnant, any midwives going?


:doublesho you should be fine :lol:

my mrs was 6 month pregnant when we went last year.

will be taking the little man this year hopefully.


----------



## MAC999 (Feb 17, 2013)

simmysouth said:


> Will be my first time at Waxstock this year.
> 
> My wife wants to go but will be 8 months pregnant, any midwives going?


I should still take her, if she has the nipper I am sure the commotion will get you lots of freebies in the hope that you might name him/her after someone's product:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be there, i have approval from the then new wife :thumb:


----------



## BaRtVxl (May 27, 2011)

Really looking forward to waxstock this year never been before and its on my birthday


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

simmysouth said:


> Will be my first time at Waxstock this year.
> 
> My wife wants to go but will be 8 months pregnant, any midwives going?


University hospital is not too far away, i wish i could get my wife interested in coming along to stuff like waxstock.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> University hospital is not too far away, i wish i could get my wife interested in coming along to stuff like waxstock.


Leave her In RUGBY at St Cross  and come and enjoy yourself.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

looking forward to my first one this year,hopfully put faces to names


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

simmysouth said:


> Will be my first time at Waxstock this year.
> 
> My wife wants to go but will be 8 months pregnant, any midwives going?


If Junior does make an appearance, tell wifey not to worry about making a mess. It's not as if they'll be a shortage of cleaning stuff to mop up with....


----------

